# montaggio penne usb

## simone-27

Ho un problema con il montaggio delle penne usb, che a dire il vero ho sempre avuto ma che finora ho sottovalutato, in quanto ho sempre usato kioslaves per effettuare il montaggio automaticamente. Ora ho deciso di provare fluxbox, e, dovendo rinunciare al lusso di kioslaves, ho la necessita di risolverlo. In pratica la stessa penna usb, nella stessa porta usb, viene vista a volte in /dev/sdg1, a volte in /dev/sdh1 (esempio: inserisco la penna, viene vista in /dev/sdg1, riavvio SENZA TOCCARE NIENTE, e viene vista in /dev/sdh1). Non capisco il perche succeda questo. Questo per me è un problema perche senza kioslaves non so che montare!!!  :Embarassed:  Idee?Grazie....

----------

## crisandbea

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Ho un problema con il montaggio delle penne usb, che a dire il vero ho sempre avuto ma che finora ho sottovalutato, in quanto ho sempre usato kioslaves per effettuare il montaggio automaticamente. Ora ho deciso di provare fluxbox, e, dovendo rinunciare al lusso di kioslaves, ho la necessita di risolverlo. In pratica la stessa penna usb, nella stessa porta usb, viene vista a volte in /dev/sdg1, a volte in /dev/sdh1 (esempio: inserisco la penna, viene vista in /dev/sdg1, riavvio SENZA TOCCARE NIENTE, e viene vista in /dev/sdh1). Non capisco il perche succeda questo. Questo per me è un problema perche senza kioslaves non so che montare!!!  Idee?Grazie....

 

onestamente non capisco quale sia il tuo problema,,,,   se monti da shell   quando dai /dev/sdX  con X=qualcosa cliccando il tab ti dice ciò che può essere montato...

nb:non usando fluxbox non sò se esista un qualcosa di simile a kioslaves anche se credo di si.

ciauz

----------

## Onip

se vuoi usare sempre uno stesso nome per il device della penna allora devi necessariamente crearti una regola di udev apposta (se cerchi nel forum trovi anche come). A meno che tu non voglia inserire una regola in fstab apposta per la penna credo che comunque il nome "fisso" sia sì più comodo, ma non di certo necessario. Guardando dmesg (o Ctrl+Alt+F12 ) puoi vedere quale device è stato assegnato alla penna. Oppure puoi usare anche tab come suggerisce crisandbea, anche se nel caso di + di un device non è così immeidato.

Quando, all'epoca, anche io l'avevo provato ricordo che c'era un certo ivman che faceva più o meno quello che fanno i kioslaves, vedi un po' se ti può essere utile.

Byez

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> onestamente non capisco quale sia il tuo problema,,,,   se monti da shell   quando dai /dev/sdX  con X=qualcosa cliccando il tab ti dice ciò che può essere montato...

 

Visto che parla di montaggio automatico forse non vuol farlo ogni volta manualmente da consolle  :Wink: 

Anche io propendo per una regola che fissi il nome della penna.

----------

## simone-27

ciao a tutti, scusate se rispondo dopo un bel po di tempo, ma avevo perso di vista il topic. Comunque adesso ho provato a cercare come configurare udev perche assegni un determinato "nome" ad una determinato dispositivo, ma non ne sono venuto a capo, potreste darmi in link a qualche post o guida?

Mi è utile il  trucchetto del tasto tab, pero volevo inserire nel menu di fluxbox comandi come:

```
mount /dev sdb1 /mnt/chiavetta
```

e necessito quindi che la chiavetta venga vista sempre come sdb1!!!Grazie...

----------

## Onip

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> potreste darmi in link a qualche post o guida?

 

ehm... per queste cose google fa un ottimo servizio...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Customizing_UDEV

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml

----------

## simone-27

ok sono riuscito a fare in modo che riconosca la stessa pendrive come /dev/pendrive inserendo in  /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="13fe", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1d00", NAME="pendrive"
```

ora ho provato a cercare anche di fare in modo che tutti i dispositivi che vengono inseriti in una determinata porta usb vengano visti con lo stesso nome (questo mi sarebbe utile per utilizzare le porte usb poste nella parte davanti del case, nelle quali inserisco diverse chiavette), ma non ho trovato niente a riguardo. Chiedo troppo? Qualcuno ha configurato udev in questo modo?Grazie!!

----------

## Kernel78

Potrei dire una bestialità ma ho sempre pensato che l'id del vendor e del product tu le potessi beccare con

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 043e:7090 LG Electronics USA, Inc.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c313 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c03e Logitech, Inc. Premium Optical Wheel Mouse

```

 per fare un esempio.

----------

## simone-27

si infatti le ho trovare no lsusb, ma non penso di aver ben capito cosa intendi dire con questo!!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> si infatti le ho trovare no lsusb, ma non penso di aver ben capito cosa intendi dire con questo!! 

 

Scusa ma quando hai scritto questa riga

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="13fe", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1d00", NAME="pendrive"
```

i valori 13fe e 1d00 li hai presi a caso o erano già li ? in ogni caso i numeri che ottieni con lsusb dovrebbero andare li ...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Prima di metterti a scrivere regole per udev hai provato ivman?

Forse è proprio ciò che  fa per te...

----------

## simone-27

No non quelli sono i valori che ho trovato dando lsusb, e quindi della mia pendrive!!!Ma infatti funzione benissimo con quella chiavetta...quello che chiedevo è se è possibile assegnare un nome a tutti i dispositivi che andro a mettere nella stessa porta usb!!

----------

## Kernel78

Direi che abbiamo problemi di comunicazione ...

Inserisci un'altra delle chiavette che usi e con lsusb controlli quali valori ha e scrivi una regola simile con quei valori e il nome che preferisci ...

----------

## simone-27

cosi facendo ottengo un altro dispositivo in /dev no?Aspetta provo a spiegarmi meglio, ho tre chiavetta, "a", "b" e "c". Voglio che vengano chiamete tutte /dev/pendrive, chiaramente non le usero mai tutte insieme, ma una alla volta. E' possibile creare una regola che faccia si che tutte le chiavette che io inserisco in una determinata porta usb vengano chiamate /dev/pendrive, o bisogna creare una regola per ogni chiavetta inserendo id del vendor e del product?

----------

## Onip

1) fai copia\incolla della regola che hai già messo.

2) modifica gli ID

e hai fatto.

Cmq quoto quanto detto da Cazzantonio, ma ivman non lo hai neanche considerato?

----------

## djinnZ

BUS=="usb", DRIVER=="usb-storage", SYMLINK+="usb-storage"

----------

